# Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Hi,

Stehe vor dem Probelm, das mein X6 mit seinen 130W TDP  den Hyper TX3 an seine Grenzen bringt, wenn nicht sogar Überlastet. jedenfalls hab ich nen Düsentriebwerk neben mir.
Also such ich nen besseren, Preis spielt keine Rolle. dieser darf nur nicht höher sein als 135mm. somit fallen alle 120er und größer weg.

Gibts da noch was besseres?
Wasserkühlung wär auch ok, Gehäusehecklüfter ist hier aber nur noch ein 80er.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Welches Gehäuse verwendest Du?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Evtl. wäre da ein Scythe Katana 4 eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre da ein Scythe Katana 4 eine gute Wahl.



Der ist leider zu hoch.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der ist leider zu hoch.


 
oh da hab ich gepennt, sorry.

neue vorschläge:

alpenföhn civetta, alpenföhn panorama, coolermaster gemini und hyper tx3, Noctua NH-C12P SE14 !, prolimatech samuel 17,  ...


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Hier sind auch noch ein paar Vorschläge Produktvergleich be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK012), Noctua NH-L12 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1), Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (Sockel 775/1.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. September 2012)

rehacomp schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da noch was besseres?
> Wasserkühlung wär auch ok, Gehäusehecklüfter ist hier aber nur noch ein 80er.
> 
> Danke schon mal.



Custom Wakü ab 150€ mit externen Radi!

(was du meinst sind Kompaktwakü's)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Einer der besten Luftkühler mit 92er Lüftern ist wohl der  Noctua NH-U9B SE2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) ab €43,45;
hier ->  beschrieben und bebildert.


----------



## skyscraper (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Einer der besten Luftkühler mit 92er Lüftern ist wohl der  Noctua NH-U9B SE2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) ab €43,45;
> hier ->  beschrieben und bebildert.


 
Den hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen. 

Was hälst du davon, dir mal ein neues Gehäuse anzschaffen? Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du eins hast, wo hinten noch 80mm-Luffis sind, wäre es vllt mal Zeit zum Upgrade 

Ein Vergleich:

Produktvergleich Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL), Fractal Design Core 3000 (FD-CA-CORE-3000-BL), Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) |

Sind jetzt alle von Fractal (meiner Meinung nach eine super Marke) gibt aber auch noch Alternativen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Sehe ich genau so, es macht keinen Sinn sich einerseits über eine WaKü Gedanken zu machen und sich andererseits weiter mit einem derart engen Gehäuse herumzuschlagen. Oder ist das ein Mini Tower?

P.S.: Ist da etwa jemand Fractal Fan?  Bin ich auch ^^


----------



## skyscraper (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Vllt Fan 

Ne, ich finde, die machen einfach tolle Cases (Define R3 habe ich)


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

naja, mit dem 
*Noctua NH-C12P SE14 *



könntest du sogar nen 140er lüfter nehmen, da er trotzdem noch deutlich platz hat.  wäre vermutlich das leistungsstärkste und leiseste


----------



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten.

Mein Gehäuse ist 18cm breit (außenmaße)
Der Hyper TX3 mit 136mm höhe (den ich jezt hab) passt noch rein, bei ca. 140mm treff ich die Wand.
Der TX3 ist blos für den 1090T zu schwach. Wenns ans zocken geht, hab ich nen Triebwerk neben mir.

Ich hab derweil auch bissl recharchiert und bin auf einige Kandidaten gestoßen:
Bester Towerkühler bis 140mm höhe: Nocuta NH-U9B

Top Blow Kühler:
Nocuta NH-C14   70,-  +1-2 Lüfter, da Mitgelieferte nicht PWM geregelt sind
Be Quiet Shadow Rock Top Flow   50,-  (Lüfter nur auf eine Seite montier bar)
Phanteks PH-TC14CS 75,-

zu den Top Blowern hab ichn och ne frage.
ist es besser frischluft durch die Seitenwand ansaugen zu lassen und richtung Board zu Pusten, oder umgekehrt, die warme Luft durch die Seitenwand rauspusten zu lassen.
Loch in der Seitenwand ist für 1x 80er Lüfter.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Wichtig wäre, dass dein Gehäuse mind. einen Front-und Hecklüfter hat, damit die warme Luft auch raus kommt.


----------



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Den hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Was hälst du davon, dir mal ein neues Gehäuse anzschaffen? Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du eins hast, wo hinten noch 80mm-Luffis sind, wäre es vllt mal Zeit zum Upgrade
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, aber was soll ich sagen, mir gefällt keins, zu groß, klobig, hässlig.
Also bleib ich bei meinem kompackten Noname von Yakumo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre, dass dein Gehäuse mind. einen Front-und Hecklüfter hat, damit die warme Luft auch raus kommt.



Das ist gegeben und auch bestückt und in betrieb.
hinten 80er
vorne 80er
Seitenwand 80er (frei)


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Das ist gegeben und auch bestückt und in betrieb.
> hinten 80er
> vorne 80er
> Seitenwand 80er (frei)


 
Gut, dann baust Du den Lüfter so ein, dass er auf das Board bläst.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Meine ich auch; - auf´s MBoard soll er pusten. Ein neues Case würde ich an deiner Stelle aber schon aufgrund deines aktuellen Kühlungsproblems ins Auge fassen.
Ein besserer CPU-Kühler alleine ist nur ein halber Schritt, denn um effektiv zu arbeiten braucht der die Zufuhr kühler Luft von aussen und noch mehr eine kräftige Beförderung 
warmer Abluft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus. 
80mm Lüfter sind dem nicht so ganz gewachsen und werden laut, wenn sie mit hoher Drehzahlarbeiten müssen.

Würde dir das gefallen? - Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) ab €62,57


----------



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Das gehäuse ist mir zu groß, die Lüftergitter seitlich sind zu offen.
ich mags klein (matx) und geschlossen, zeitloses Design. Kein bling bling.

Was den Kühler angeht, wären dann wohl der von be quiet, günstig und mit PWM Lüfter ab werk.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Eher in diese Richtung?

Du meinst diesen Kühler? - be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1   ab €39,59
Kennst du diese Review dazu? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...et-shadow-rock-topflow-voll-auf-die-12-a.html


----------



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Das gehäuse schon eher, nur durch die ungünstige Lage des Netzteils wird es unnötig breit.

das review vom Kühler kenne ich, habs schon angeschaut, hier fehlt mir leider vergleichswerte zu anderen Kühlern.
Versteh bei dem Kühler nur nicht, warum es ein 135mm Lüfter sein soll, wenn be quiet 140er hat.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Hier hast Du noch einen Vorschlag SilverStone Precision PS07 schwarz (SST-PS07B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



rehacomp schrieb:


> ... Versteh bei dem Kühler nur nicht, warum es ein 135mm Lüfter sein soll, wenn be quiet 140er hat.


Ja seltsam, - auf dem Kühler ist ein 135mm Lüfter, aber einzeln hat Be Quiet die nicht im Angebot, nur dann wieder die 140er Größe.


----------



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier hast Du noch einen Vorschlag SilverStone Precision PS07 schwarz (SST-PS07B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.



Das PS07 ist ja baugleich mit dem TJ08, nur die Front ist anders.
Gefällt ganz gut, das must have ist es noch nicht.

Ich denke, ich fang erstmal mit dem Kühler an, wenns nicht viel besser wird (trotz mehr als doppelter Kühlleistung), brauch ich halt doch nen anderes Gehäuse.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Das ist genau der Punkt; die Kühlleistung eines neuen CPU-Kühlers wird erst dann so richtig ausgereizt, wenn die Gehäusekühlung entsprechend angepasst ist. 
Deswegen auch die Hinweise und Vorschläge neuer Cases.  Ich zB. will dir doch kein Case aufquatschen; - ich hab´ nur eines hier u. brauch es selber.

Probier es halt mit dem neuen CPU-Kühler aus, eine Verbesserung bringt es auf jeden Fall.  Dann kannst du immer noch weiter sehen und den Kühler in einem
eventuellen neuen Case verbauen.


----------



## rehacomp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

na dann, erstmal besten dank.

werd berichten, ob ich vom Flughafen auf landstraßenniveau runter gekommen bin.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Dann gutes Gelingen für die Zukunft auf der "Landstraße"! - Genau; - poste dann mal, was es ergeben hat. - Greetz -


----------



## skyscraper (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Ich bin ja immernoch für ein neues Case, aber jeder so wie er will


----------



## rehacomp (16. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

OP erfolgreich, Patient füllt sich jetzt besser 

Habe  mich für den Nocuta NH-C14 entschieden, da dieser gegenüber dem be  quiet etwas flexibler ist. (allerdings auch teuer erkauft)
Ich muss sagen, solch eine Verpackung und sortierung, echt traumhaft.

Aber  nun zum eigentlichen. Der neue Kühler bring schon alleine 5°  unterschied. (sollte man auch erwarten bei mehr als doppelter  Kühlfläche)
zusätzlich habe ich dem Case einen 2. Hecklüfter verpasst.

Ergebnis:
Kein Lüfter läuft über 1000 U/min und trotzdem deutlich kühler.

Vorher:
Scythe Ninja mini (mehr kühlfläche als der Hyper TX3) und 80er Lüfter @ max (2800U/min)
2x Lüfter mit 2000U/min
45° Leerlauf
60+° unter Last beim zocken

Jetzt:
Nocuta NH-c14 und 1x Lüfter @750-900 U/min
3x Lüfter @ 1000 U/min
35° Leerlauf
53° unter Last

Ergebnis, keine Abstürzte mehr und endlich ruhe.

Noch ein paar bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Na, das sieht doch gut aus .


----------



## skyscraper (16. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Supi 

Ich nehme an, er hat dann auch reingepasst


----------



## Stryke7 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

Gute Temperaturen    Sieht gut aus, aber bekommt der Lüfter da noch Luft wenn der Deckel druff ist?


----------



## rehacomp (17. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gute Temperaturen    Sieht gut aus, aber bekommt der Lüfter da noch Luft wenn der Deckel druff ist?



die Temps sind mit Deckel gemessen.
zum Deckel sind etwa noch 1,5cm platz und der Lüfter zieht zu 1/4 frischluft durch das seitliche gitter.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Suche besten CPU Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter*

achso, na dann geht das ja.

ich hab einfach so ein riesiges gehäuse gekauft, dass mein topflow platz hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

